# My breakfast.



## barnbilder

MMMM. Fava beans, homeade bread, fresh chevre with cranberries and honey, a couple eggs, home grown pork sausage. A little mustard on the favas and some siracha sauce on the eggs. Only 804 calories. 60 grams of protein. 67 grams of carbs. Ready to do some work now.


----------



## Meinecke

Looks...colorful...
But with 800 Calories just in the breakfast i couldn't hold my beach figure...
Are you working physically or office?
I am more on the smaller side similar to the picture...
Always interesting what others eat


----------



## painterswife

No breakfast for me usually. Sometimes on the weekend. Then just eggs and bacon or sausage. I used to be forced to eat it but I think I knew my body best. I have much more energy when I don't eat breakfast.


----------



## barnbilder

Uh-oh, a little stormy out. Time for lunch. Big old mixing bowl full of salad. organic baby spring mix, a bunch of various vegetables shredded in bulk at the beginning of the week. Includes daikon radishes, there is cabbage in there, all kinds of stuff. A few grape tomatoes, topped off with some canned crab meat and more chevre. No dressing, but another dash of siracha, because I love me some siracha. 20 g carbs, 27 g protein, 259 calories.


----------



## Meinecke

Now i really have to google what siracha is


----------



## barnbilder

Meinecke said:


> Looks...colorful...
> But with 800 Calories just in the breakfast i couldn't hold my beach figure...
> Are you working physically or office?
> I am more on the smaller side similar to the picture...
> Always interesting what others eat


I work, out, plus I work out, ha ha. Contractor by day, farmer by night, lift weights in between. I am easing into a bulk where I am eating above maintenance, trying to gain a little, say a pound or two a month for 5 months. Some of which will be muscle if I keep lifting. It has been hard to calculate just where maintenance is, with business picking up with the weather. If this rain holds, I will be doing a small indoor destruction/construction project close to home and probably hit the weights early this evening. Oh, and crushing some more food.

A couple years ago, I was overweight and plagued by aches and pains, trying to figure out how I was going to stand working enough to pay for all of the joint replacements I would need. Now I feel better than I have felt in at least twenty years. It's amazing what getting rid of your fat and adding some muscle will do for you.


----------



## barnbilder

Washed the salad down with a small piece of cheesecake. That should hold me until first supper, otherwise known as preworkout.


----------



## barnbilder

Cheesecake added another 236 calories, 9 grams worth of protein, 33 grams of carbs.


----------



## Oregon1986

That looks delicious but not something I could eat,way too many carbs and calories


----------



## Terri

It would be nice to be able to work out, LOL! It sounds like it has many benefits!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Terri said:


> It would be nice to be able to work out, LOL! It sounds like it has many benefits!


Not everyone is physically able to work out- most of the time I'm able to use the treadmill and light weights. 

My youngest has to eat an incredible amount of calories per day (lean protein and veggies mostly) to maintain her weight because of her daily CrossFit workouts. Squatting four reps of 425+ lbs will do that, and that's just strength training she does cardio as well.


----------



## Meinecke

Crossfit is an extreme to the normal workout we are doing...
As long you maintain some flexibility and work your cardio, you should be good...
And some hip gold helps you over the winter...


----------



## HeavyHauler

I had about 6 slices of bacon, 3 eggs and half an avocado. With a bit of salt on the avocado and some franks on my eggs.

Water to wash it down with.

I usually always get bacon and eggs for breakfast everyday.

The other day, I had some left over ribeye steak, eggs and avocado.


----------



## no really

HeavyHauler said:


> I had about 6 slices of bacon, 3 eggs and half an avocado. With a bit of salt on the avocado and some franks on my eggs.
> 
> Water to wash it down with.
> 
> I usually always get bacon and eggs for breakfast everyday.
> 
> The other day, I had some left over ribeye steak, eggs and avocado.


Sounds like the kind of breakfast I eat, with the addition of hot sauce of course.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I eat bacon, steak or pork (if there are leftovers), five scrambled egg whites and one whole egg with jalapeno cheese, topped with sriracha for brunch/lunch most days. Every so often I need a bit of plain Greek yogurt early tho. 

"franks" is hot sauce, it and butter are the main ingredients in Buffalo chicken wing sauce.


----------



## barnbilder

So far supper has been a pizza, a banana and some zucchini bread with whipped cream. Not done yet. The pizza is made on a low carb burrito wrap 369 calories, 22 g protein, only 18g carbs. After breakfast and lunch I had like 1,400 calories to go. Now I have around 350 to go. Now is the point that I determine if I am going to do the weights and eat the food, or just quit now and go to bed. I have my protein for the day, so either option is open.


----------



## no really

barnbilder said:


> So far supper has been a pizza, a banana and some zucchini bread with whipped cream. Not done yet. The pizza is made on a low carb burrito wrap 369 calories, 22 g protein, only 18g carbs. After breakfast and lunch I had like 1,400 calories to go. Now I have around 350 to go. Now is the point that I determine if I am going to do the weights and eat the food, or just quit now and go to bed. I have my protein for the day, so either option is open.


Lunch for me was pork ribs, cole slaw and fruit. Not real hungry for supper but have to eat, especially protein. Doing legs and core workout tonight, need to eat have a very busy work day tomorrow and at least a 4 mile run.


----------



## no really

Something I meant to add is I thoroughly enjoy this part of the forum. People doing their best to take control of their health. Plus even though I have to work to keep my weight up to optimum levels I have learned some great tips on eating healthy. And I value eating healthy in the extreme.


----------



## Skamp

no really said:


> Something I meant to add is I thoroughly enjoy this part of the forum. People doing their best to take control of their health. Plus even though I have to work to keep my weight up to optimum levels I have learned some great tips on eating healthy. And I value eating healthy in the extreme.



I agree. And, it’s simply good to see somebody doing something other than posting a pretentious link.


----------



## no really

Skamp said:


> I agree. And, it’s simply good to see somebody doing something other than posting a pretentious link.


I don't mind reading links, in fact IMO part of knowledge is being open minded and doing research.


----------



## Skamp

no really said:


> I don't mind reading links, in fact IMO part of knowledge is being open minded and doing research.


I see a lot of background noise, let’s get to the tomatoes.


----------



## no really

Skamp said:


> I see a lot of background noise, let’s get to the tomatoes.


Boring.... And irrelevant.


----------



## Skamp

no really said:


> Boring.... And irrelevant.


Tomatoes?


----------



## no really

Skamp said:


> Tomatoes?


No they are interesting:

This food is low in Sodium, and very low in Saturated Fat and Cholesterol. It is also a good source of Vitamin E (Alpha Tocopherol), Thiamin, Niacin, Vitamin B6, Folate, Magnesium, Phosphorus and Copper, and a very good source of Dietary Fiber, Vitamin A, Vitamin C, Vitamin K, Potassium and Manganese.

Some people not so much.


----------



## Skamp

no really said:


> No they are interesting:
> 
> This food is low in Sodium, and very low in Saturated Fat and Cholesterol. It is also a good source of Vitamin E (Alpha Tocopherol), Thiamin, Niacin, Vitamin B6, Folate, Magnesium, Phosphorus and Copper, and a very good source of Dietary Fiber, Vitamin A, Vitamin C, Vitamin K, Potassium and Manganese.
> 
> Some people not so much.



I guess I took you wrong. You’re open to the noise of links here? I’m for more tomatoes.


----------



## no really

Skamp said:


> I guess I took you wrong. You’re open to the noise of links here? I’m for more tomatoes.


Good for you, stick to the tomatoes it seems to be your calling.


----------



## Elffriend

I usually only eat two meals and a snack. My first meal of the day, which I call breakfast, occurs between noon and 1:00. It is almost always tuna or chicken with mayo and either an avocado, a small TOMATO or some scallions. Sometimes in the summer I will have a caprese salad instead, which is mozzarella, TOMATO, basil, and olive oil. I only have that in the summer because that's when I have home grown TOMATOES. It's not worth it with store bought TOMATOES.


----------



## Irish Pixie

no really said:


> I don't mind reading links, in fact IMO part of knowledge is being open minded and doing research.


And is the only way to truly understand any subject.


----------



## barnbilder

I just wanted to show what a day of my diet looks like. Ended up skipping the workout and doing some grain unloading and mixing instead, (night farming) ate an apple, a little slice of bread with some plum preserves and and called it a day. I'm a little guy, only 5'7". 153 pounds. Used to weigh around 220, and was miserable. I could have eaten the exact same food selection I had yesterday and adjusted portions to hit any calorie or macronutrient requirement. When I started I wasn't tracking, and I wasn't eating many calories, and I lost muscle as a result. Can't afford that at my age. Started tracking and building muscle. I was losing weight at 1800 calories, as I felt better and activity levels went up I was losing too rapidly, so I adjusted to 2200, and still lost. Now I am trying to gain and having a hard time of it at 2900. I feel good about the way I look and the way I feel, but the thing I am most proud of is the example to my kids that you can change yourself if you put your mind to it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

barnbilder said:


> I just wanted to show what a day of my diet looks like. Ended up skipping the workout and doing some grain unloading and mixing instead, (night farming) ate an apple, a little slice of bread with some plum preserves and and called it a day. I'm a little guy, only 5'7". 153 pounds. Used to weigh around 220, and was miserable. I could have eaten the exact same food selection I had yesterday and adjusted portions to hit any calorie or macronutrient requirement. When I started I wasn't tracking, and I wasn't eating many calories, and I lost muscle as a result. Can't afford that at my age. Started tracking and building muscle. I was losing weight at 1800 calories, as I felt better and activity levels went up I was losing too rapidly, so I adjusted to 2200, and still lost. Now I am trying to gain and having a hard time of it at 2900. I feel good about the way I look and the way I feel, but the thing I am most proud of is the example to my kids that you can change yourself if you put your mind to it.


When you were heavy were there any other factors complicating your your life?


----------



## barnbilder

Irish Pixie said:


> When you were heavy were there any other factors complicating your your life?


Yes. I was always "fat" (poor food choices) but not obese. Pretty sure increased caloric intake in the for of excessive alcohol consumption added a lot of pounds. Replacing that with debbie cakes didn't help any either, but one can only slaughter one back dwelling monkey at a time. Well you could, but it is hard to believe in yourself enough.

For years I resigned myself to the fact that I was fat, but hid behind the excuse that at least I wasn't smoking or drinking. The joint pain, (which I wrongly thought was irreversible) that came about as a result of carrying extra weight made me re-examine that thought process. I am lighter than I was in high school and feel as good as I did when I was in my twenties.


----------



## barnbilder

To clarify, I was pretty chubby in school, grandmas fought for my attention with pie and cookies, a growth spurt at 17 or 18 got me to the "not obese" category, but just barely. Trimmed up some in my 20s, found beer, and then dabbled between overweight and obese until the last few years.


----------



## Irish Pixie

barnbilder said:


> Yes. I was always "fat" (poor food choices) but not obese. Pretty sure increased caloric intake in the for of excessive alcohol consumption added a lot of pounds. Replacing that with debbie cakes didn't help any either, but one can only slaughter one back dwelling monkey at a time. Well you could, but it is hard to believe in yourself enough.
> 
> For years I resigned myself to the fact that I was fat, but hid behind the excuse that at least I wasn't smoking or drinking. The joint pain, (which I wrongly thought was irreversible) that came about as a result of carrying extra weight made me re-examine that thought process. I am lighter than I was in high school and feel as good as I did when I was in my twenties.


So you understand that some people are unable to workout so that they have more calorie options, correct? Your health conditions (alcoholism and it's various problems/probable morbid obesity) had you where some on this forum are now, correct? You then decided to change your life, and the health conditions are in remission, and you are able to do more and follow a diet/lifestyle that works for you. I believe those on this forum are doing that as well.


----------



## catsboy

I got this years physical and I'm not happy about my weight and fat content. I have 33% body fat, I'm 6'2" and weigh 266#'s. In my former life I was a power lifter, than body builder with less 15% body fat and some points even lower. I need help with the amount of food I eat and my wife isn't much help. She cooks for an army and I am that army. I've tried cutting out the breads and pasta's, but alas, those are my wife's favorites. It's really hard when two people have different needs diet wise. We have decided to get fit-bits and try to increase our activity level by a little each day. My doctor said I should try to get up to 10,000 steps a day so when we get them I'll do a normal day and see where my base line is. I have great will power and discipline. My wife did until she had two knee replacements, shoulder replacement and 4 disc fused in a 4 year period. Recovery was slow and she is still not at 100%. We retire in 5 months and we are moving to our farm. I was hoping we could start to change our lifestyles after the big move with eating our own veggies and fruit from our property. My doctor says that I need to start moving into that now and loose the weight now so as not to shock my body with the more physical work of farming. I am fat and it's a problem!


----------



## HeavyHauler

Guess what I just had for brunch?

3 scrambled eggs with franks.
1/2 avocado with a bit of salt
6 pieces of thick cut bacon

And a tall glass of water to wash it down.

I also had some bacon jerky not too long before, as a snack.


----------



## HeavyHauler

catsboy said:


> I got this years physical and I'm not happy about my weight and fat content. I have 33% body fat, I'm 6'2" and weigh 266#'s. In my former life I was a power lifter, than body builder with less 15% body fat and some points even lower. I need help with the amount of food I eat and my wife isn't much help. She cooks for an army and I am that army. I've tried cutting out the breads and pasta's, but alas, those are my wife's favorites. It's really hard when two people have different needs diet wise. We have decided to get fit-bits and try to increase our activity level by a little each day. My doctor said I should try to get up to 10,000 steps a day so when we get them I'll do a normal day and see where my base line is. I have great will power and discipline. My wife did until she had two knee replacements, shoulder replacement and 4 disc fused in a 4 year period. Recovery was slow and she is still not at 100%. We retire in 5 months and we are moving to our farm. I was hoping we could start to change our lifestyles after the big move with eating our own veggies and fruit from our property. My doctor says that I need to start moving into that now and loose the weight now so as not to shock my body with the more physical work of farming. I am fat and it's a problem!


If you're fat and it's a problem; you and your wife need to address it.

You're a heckuvalot older than my wife and I, but we go for 10-15km walks everyday, with our two children.

We also eat properly proportioned meals for our needs. We're both short (5'3" and I weigh 145lbs, my wife about 120lbs).

I suggest finding a calorie calculator to figure out what you need to help lose weight. Also exercise more and do your farm work. You'll lose some weight. Eat a varied diet of veggies, meat, some fruit and little carbs. Also a "clean" diet; lean red meat, chicken, shrimp, etc veggies. Don't forget about good fat choices!


----------



## catsboy

HeavyHauler said:


> If you're fat and it's a problem; you and your wife need to address it.
> 
> You're a heckuvalot older than my wife and I, but we go for 10-15km walks everyday, with our two children.
> 
> We also eat properly proportioned meals for our needs. We're both short (5'3" and I weigh 145lbs, my wife about 120lbs).
> 
> I suggest finding a calorie calculator to figure out what you need to help lose weight. Also exercise more and do your farm work. You'll lose some weight. Eat a varied diet of veggies, meat, some fruit and little carbs. Also a "clean" diet; lean red meat, chicken, shrimp, etc veggies. Don't forget about good fat choices!


I agree with the "clean" diet. To much pizza and fried foods is a killer, literarily.


----------



## HeavyHauler

catsboy said:


> I agree with the "clean" diet. To much pizza and fried foods is a killer, literarily.


Well get started!


----------



## Terri

How about baked salmon for dinner tonight? It is expensive but I eat it pretty darned often because I figure I am worth it.

For lunch today I had skinless chicken breast that had been baked with BBQ and a piece of fruit: an orange for my afternoon snack and for dinner I think I will make turkey casserole: light on the noodles and heavy on the turkey. I will use a can of low fat soup for the sauce.

As long as the meal is low-cal you can eat more. And then it matters less if your wife cooks for an army. Personally I do not do well if I make my portions tiny: I do much better if I eat fish or chicken 5-6 nights per week because then I can eat a generous amount!


----------



## barnbilder

Irish Pixie said:


> So you understand that some people are unable to workout so that they have more calorie options, correct? Your health conditions (alcoholism and it's various problems/probable morbid obesity) had you where some on this forum are now, correct? You then decided to change your life, and the health conditions are in remission, and you are able to do more and follow a diet/lifestyle that works for you. I believe those on this forum are doing that as well.


Of course I understand that there are people currently where I was. Unable to do two sit-ups in a row without feeling like a heart attack is imminent. 3 jumping jacks then a rest break and some sweat mopping. I began losing weight by dieting, eliminating poor food choices, and much later a structured plan. I started off my exercise regimen with yoga, it got me flexible enough to do some light bending and stretching, then resistance exercises using body weight, and after a gradual increase of range of motion, strength and endurance I was able to do most any routine. I find lifting more rewarding now. I wish I had known what I know now about tracking and calculating macros, thanks to macros inc. and my fitness pal, when I began, I could have eliminated a lot of wasted time in my fitness journey. 



I just want people that are in the shape that I was in to understand, they could be where I am now. My story is nothing special. I belong to some groups that have people with phenominal stories of their transformations. You are never too old, or too anything to take control of your own body. You are completely responsible for what goes in your mouth. Also what your activity level is. No one else.


----------



## Irish Pixie

barnbilder said:


> Of course I understand that there are people currently where I was. Unable to do two sit-ups in a row without feeling like a heart attack is imminent. 3 jumping jacks then a rest break and some sweat mopping. I began losing weight by dieting, eliminating poor food choices, and much later a structured plan. I started off my exercise regimen with yoga, it got me flexible enough to do some light bending and stretching, then resistance exercises using body weight, and after a gradual increase of range of motion, strength and endurance I was able to do most any routine. I find lifting more rewarding now. I wish I had known what I know now about tracking and calculating macros, thanks to macros inc. and my fitness pal, when I began, I could have eliminated a lot of wasted time in my fitness journey.
> 
> I just want people that are in the shape that I was in to understand, they could be where I am now. My story is nothing special. I belong to some groups that have people with phenominal stories of their transformations. You are never too old, or too anything to take control of your own body. You are completely responsible for what goes in your mouth. Also what your activity level is. No one else.


I imagine they do, and they certainly don't need you pontificating constantly about what you eat and can do, and how they should do it exactly as you did. There are varying routes to weight loss, fitness, and a more healthy lifestyle correct? Your way is not the best, or the only way for everyone.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Terri said:


> How about baked salmon for dinner tonight? It is expensive but I eat it pretty darned often because I figure I am worth it.
> 
> For lunch today I had skinless chicken breast that had been baked with BBQ and a piece of fruit: an orange for my afternoon snack and for dinner I think I will make turkey casserole: light on the noodles and heavy on the turkey. I will use a can of low fat soup for the sauce.
> 
> As long as the meal is low-cal you can eat more. And then it matters less if your wife cooks for an army. Personally I do not do well if I make my portions tiny: I do much better if I eat fish or chicken 5-6 nights per week because then I can eat a generous amount!


We eat fish at least once a week, usually salmon or steel head trout, I like to grill it on a cedar plank.


----------



## Terri

Barnbilder, I think that among other things Irish Pixie is saying that some of us are older and/or handicapped. Personally, I have done my last jumping jack.

Your advice is great for many people, just not all of us. I am glad that you have found an effective diet and exercise plan, and I hope that in a few years time your family will decide that you are on to something good and decide to join you! You have good things to share among the people who are of a similar age and condition!


----------



## barnbilder

Irish Pixie said:


> I imagine they do, and they certainly don't need you pontificating constantly about what you eat and can do, and how they should do it exactly as you did. There are varying routes to weight loss, fitness, and a more healthy lifestyle correct? Your way is not the best, or the only way for everyone.


The basic science around weight loss is pretty cut and dried. There are those, on this forum and elsewhere, that would have people believe that some weird diet plan is the best way, I only wished to show what kind of sustainable options were out there.


----------



## barnbilder

Terri said:


> Barnbilder, among other things Irish Pixie is saying that some of us are older and/or handicapped. Personally, I have done my last jumping jack.
> 
> Your advice is great for many people, just not all of us. I am glad that you have found an effective diet and exercise plan, and I hope that in a few years time your family will decide that you are on to something good and decide to join you!


I have seen really old decrepit people follow this plan and completely transform their bodies. There are 80 year old bodybuilders that started in their 60's.


----------



## barnbilder

As far as last jumping jack, if that is your attitude, I am sure it is.


----------



## Terri

barnbilder said:


> I have seen really old decrepit people follow this plan and completely transform their bodies. There are 80 year old bodybuilders that started in their 60's.


I am grateful for insurance. Without meds I would soon lose the ability to walk. And, my goal is to remain able to walk. A major illness can do that to you. On the doctors advice I do exercise almost every day.

And, my goal here is to lose that stubburn 10 pounds I gained over the winter: I am not terribly overweight just slightly soft around the edges.


----------



## barnbilder

Dieting is your best bet for weight loss. Exercise is a good path to transforming your body, you add strength, muscle mass, endurance, and flexibility. You burn some calories in the process, but you can burn calories when you are asleep, so dieting works to lose weight, without exercise. If you do transform your body into one that has more muscle, it will allow you to eat more, which makes staying on a diet much easier.


----------



## Terri

I think that Barnbilder has found something that works, and is just eager to share the good news with everybody, so that everybody can feel better. But some of us are not blessed with his basically healthy body. While keeping my weight down DOES make it easier to walk, until they develop better meds I really HAVE done my last jumping jack, and some other folk have as well.


----------



## barnbilder

Irish Pixie said:


> Who defines weird? You simply can't state what works for you will work for everyone. Period.
> 
> I'm not going to continue this discussion with you much longer, your posts are bordering on obnoxious and have little relevance to the people that are using keto. I believe you're only posting to annoy people that won't kowtow to what worked for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an inkling what RA and other chronic diseases do to the body, specifically the joints? Educate yourself before trying to make someone feel guilty about a disease they have little or no control over. I'll bet you dollars to donuts that they'd much much rather do the jumping jacks than deal with chronic debilitating disease.


I am very familiar with RA. My grandmother had it. She could hoe corn or pitch hay bales with the best of them well into her nineties, even with her crooked back and hook fingers. She taught me to go over or around obstacles and not hide behind them.


----------



## Terri

OK. I am going to close this thread for just 15 minutes, which will allow people to count to 10 and to gather their thoughts instead of giving knee-jerk reactions. Then I shall re-open it.


----------



## Terri

OK the thread is open.

Barnbilder started this thread to brag about his diet, which is really common. He is entitled to share and everybody benefits from knowing about diets, But, Barnbilder, not even a doc could evaluate how disabled a patient was from the bit of info shared here, and if a doc cannot then you cannot either. Please give that a rest.


----------



## painterswife

He leaves out of this discussion hunger and hormones and mobility and how they can effect your weight loss or health. Until I hit menopause, weight loss was relatively easy. Then my hormones went bonkers. Sleep became something I rarely experienced. Hot flashes men just will never understand. I could eat the same calories that I had for years before and put on weight because all my systems changed. Metabolism changed because of the hormones and lack of sleep.

It is great that he can do the exercise thing and have it solve the problem. Not everyone can. Tell other people what works for you but remember they are not you and their body type and health will make their journey different. Be kind not judgemental.


----------



## Terri

Yes, he does leave out the thing about hormones. That is OK. People are free to share about their really cool diets and how well they work, even if there are some things that they do not know. 

And yes, I *DO* expect folks to be kind.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> He leaves out of this discussion hunger and hormones and mobility and how they can effect your weight loss or health. Until I hit menopause, weight loss was relatively easy. Then my hormones went bonkers. Sleep became something I rarely experienced. Hot flashes men just will never understand. I could eat the same calories that I had for years before and put on weight because all my systems changed. Metabolism changed because of the hormones and lack of sleep.
> 
> It is great that he can do the exercise thing and have it solve the problem. Not everyone can. Tell other people what works for you but remember they are not you and their body type and health will make their journey different. Be kind not judgemental.


Exactly. And the issue isn't just women, men also have a decrease in hormones as they age, and both sexes can have issues with hormones due to health conditions at any age.


----------



## Skamp

Irish Pixie said:


> Exactly. And the issue isn't just women, men also have a decrease in hormones as they age, and both sexes can have issues with hormones due to health conditions at any age.


It’s not the broken system that many claim, I’ll give it a “boo boo” award. And most of the “boo boo” is shared by genders.

https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-...h/in-depth/menopause-weight-gain/art-20046058


----------



## Irish Pixie

Skamp said:


> It’s not the broken system that many claim, I’ll give it a “boo boo” award. And most of the “boo boo” is shared by genders.
> 
> https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-...h/in-depth/menopause-weight-gain/art-20046058





Irish Pixie said:


> Exactly. And the issue isn't just women, men also have a decrease in hormones as they age, and both sexes can have issues with hormones due to health conditions at any age.


Thank you for proving painterswife's point (and my agreement), from your link: "Most women gain weight as they age, but excess pounds aren't inevitable. To minimize menopause weight gain, step up your activity level and enjoy a healthy diet.

As you get older, you might notice that maintaining your usual weight becomes more difficult. In fact, many women gain weight around the menopause transition.

Menopause weight gain isn't inevitable, however. You can reverse course by paying attention to healthy-eating habits and leading an active lifestyle.

*What causes menopause weight gain?*

The hormonal changes of menopause might make you more likely to gain weight around your abdomen than around your hips and thighs. But, hormonal changes alone don't necessarily cause menopause weight gain. Instead, the weight gain is usually related to aging, as well as lifestyle and genetic factors."

It's nice to be validated, but I'm sure no one expected it from you.


----------



## Skamp

Irish Pixie said:


> Thank you for proving painterswife's point (and my agreement), from your link: "Most women gain weight as they age, but excess pounds aren't inevitable. To minimize menopause weight gain, step up your activity level and enjoy a healthy diet.
> 
> As you get older, you might notice that maintaining your usual weight becomes more difficult. In fact, many women gain weight around the menopause transition.
> 
> Menopause weight gain isn't inevitable, however. You can reverse course by paying attention to healthy-eating habits and leading an active lifestyle.
> 
> *What causes menopause weight gain?*
> 
> The hormonal changes of menopause might make you more likely to gain weight around your abdomen than around your hips and thighs. But, hormonal changes alone don't necessarily cause menopause weight gain. Instead, the weight gain is usually related to aging, as well as lifestyle and genetic factors."
> 
> It's nice to be validated, but I'm sure no one expected it from you.


So, why the pity parties that we’re different?

I never said there was a gender difference. Too many claim to be outside the norm, they are likely not.

“aren’t inevitable” is really tough to swallow for some.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Skamp said:


> So, why the pity parties that we’re different?
> 
> I never said there was a gender difference. To many claim to be outside the norm, they are likely not.
> 
> “aern’t inevitable” is really tough to swallow for some.


Because we are all different. I differ from painterswife, Terri, and no really even if we're the same sex and because we are at different phases of our lives and some of us have health conditions. I'm different than you, barn builder, and heavy hauler because we're of different sexes and that we're at different phases in our lives. Not one of us is the same, and to say that one diet/lifestyle/exercise program will work for everyone is ridiculous because we are all different.

I'm not keto, never have been. I am low carb, rarely eat "white" anything, and don't eat much processed food (except for bacon, must have bacon). I works for me, keto works for others, there isn't a right or wrong as long as what each individual is doing works for them.


----------



## barnbilder

Some fitness experts maintain that muscle loss is the largest contributor to age related weight gain. Yes, hormones do affect metabolism. Diet affects hormones. It's a vicious circle. Or a viscous circle. 

But yeah, not here, but I constantly see success stories from people with all kinds of metabolic problems and age related hormonal issues, on other sites, groups and forums dedicated to flexible/ IIFMM dieting and bodybuilding. It obviously will work for anyone. There is absolutely no reason to think that keto doesn't work with flexible/IIFMM dieting. I would find it difficult to believe that keto COULD work without certain elements of flexible/IIFMM dieting. If you want to eat keto, eat keto, free country. If you think clean foods are the ticket, knock yourself out. Eat too many calories and you will get fat, no matter how clean. Most food grows in dirt, so I don't really believe in clean foods personally.

On exercise. Yes, you might not be able to do cross fit. You can improve, though. Not likely if you resign yourself to the belief that you can't make improvements. Tai chi is good stuff, unless you are Steven Hawking you could probably find some tai chi that would work for you.


----------



## Irish Pixie

barnbilder said:


> Some fitness experts maintain that muscle loss is the largest contributor to age related weight gain. Yes, hormones do affect metabolism. Diet affects hormones. It's a vicious circle. Or a viscous circle.
> 
> But yeah, not here, but I constantly see success stories from people with all kinds of metabolic problems and age related hormonal issues, on other sites, groups and forums dedicated to flexible/ IIFMM dieting and bodybuilding. It obviously will work for anyone. There is absolutely no reason to think that keto doesn't work with flexible/IIFMM dieting. I would find it difficult to believe that keto COULD work without certain elements of flexible/IIFMM dieting. If you want to eat keto, eat keto, free country. If you think clean foods are the ticket, knock yourself out. Eat too many calories and you will get fat, no matter how clean. Most food grows in dirt, so I don't really believe in clean foods personally.
> 
> On exercise. Yes, you might not be able to do cross fit. You can improve, though. Not likely if you resign yourself to the belief that you can't make improvements. Tai chi is good stuff, unless you are Steven Hawking you could probably find some tai chi that would work for you.


Maybe. But unless you know exactly how someone feels you can't make that call. Most days I do walk on the treadmill, do light weights among my other farm and house chores, other days when I'm having a flare up I simply can't, and to push my body to do it would mean I'd be incapable of anything else, sometimes for days. Everyone is different.


----------



## Skamp

Irish Pixie said:


> Because we are all different. I differ from painterswife, Terri, and no really even if we're the same sex and because we are at different phases of our lives and some of us have health conditions. I'm different than you, barn builder, and heavy hauler because we're of different sexes and that we're at different phases in our lives. Not one of us is the same, and to say that one diet/lifestyle/exercise program will work for everyone is ridiculous because we are all different.
> 
> I'm not keto, never have been. I am low carb, rarely eat "white" anything, and don't eat much processed food (except for bacon, must have bacon). I works for me, keto works for others, there isn't a right or wrong as long as what each individual is doing works for them.



I’m not sure I understand, “We are all different”. 

Turning from a pear to an apple?

I’ll get to tomatoes soon enough.


----------



## Terri

Yes, everybody can lose weight.

What happens is that after a lifetime of knowing what and how much to eat, *SUDDENLY* that does not work any longer. Fat appears. A new pattern of eating must be worked out or weight continues to be gained. For decades some of us knew just how to avoid weight gain, but now we must learn new things.

That is one purpose of this site.


----------



## Skamp

Terri said:


> Yes, everybody can lose weight.
> 
> What happens is that after a lifetime of knowing what and how much to eat, *SUDDENLY* that does not work any longer. Fat appears. A new pattern of eating must be worked out or weight continues to be gained. For decades some of us knew just how to avoid weight gain, but now we must learn new things.
> 
> That is one purpose of this site.


Is their a gender difference?


----------



## Terri

Skamp said:


> Is their a gender difference?


Speaking as a nurse? Yes. Somewhat. Metabolic changes come on more slowly for the male, relatively quickly for the female.

Either way it is Mother NAtures "Gotcha!"


----------



## Skamp

Terri said:


> Speaking as a nurse? Yes. Somewhat. Metabolic changes come on more slowly for the male, relatively quickly for the female.
> 
> Either way it is Mother NAtures "Gotcha!"


So, the pity parties have less clout?

We’re apt to get fat together? Maybe cheesecake and chocolate is Lucifer himself?


----------



## Terri

I have seen nobody here who is having a pity party. Not even those with chronic illnesses. All they have ever said is "I cannot do a hard workout". For some of us that is a statement of fact, not a pity party.


----------



## Skamp

Terri said:


> I have seen nobody here who is having a pity party. Not even those with chronic illnesses. All they have ever said is "I cannot do a hard workout". For some of us that is a statement of fact, not a pity party.



I quote loosely, “When I can treadmill”. Lol. Why in a homestead setting?

And again loosely, “Hormones”. As if a homestead would make a difference. 

It’s a pity party. Hiding behind excuses, just as the OP has stated.


----------



## Terri

Skamp said:


> I quote loosely, “When I can treadmill”. Lol. Why in a homestead setting?
> 
> And again loosely, “Hormones”. As if a homestead would make a difference.
> 
> It’s a pity party. Hiding behind excuses, just as the OP has stated.


Fact. Hormones do affect the propensity for weight gain in male and female both. And, if a person has a FLARE UP of R A the doctors tell them to simply do gently stretching and gentle exercise, otherwise they increase the damage to their joints.


----------



## Skamp

Terri said:


> Fact. Hormones do affect the propensity for weight gain in male and female both. And, if a person has a FLARE UP of R A the doctors tell them to simply do gently stretching and gentle exercise, otherwise they increase the damage to their joints.


So, calm down. You’re getting old. Both genders?


----------



## Terri

Skamp said:


> So, calm down. You’re getting old. Both genders?


Yup. Faster shifts in the female than the male.


----------



## painterswife

How is dealing with reality a pity party? If Keto, LCHF, Paleo, Weight watchers or what ever diet someone finds works for them, why do you feel the need to talk down to the person doing it? Do you see that is how your posts come across?


----------



## Skamp

painterswife said:


> How is dealing with reality a pity party? If Keto, LCHF, Paleo, Weight watchers or what ever diet someone finds works for them, why do you feel the need to talk down to the person doing it? Do you see that is how your posts come across?


Many don’t deal with reality, they react in many different ways. 

I don’t push an agenda, I simply find fault in those that do. 

I do, I feel for your health.


----------



## Terri

Skamp said:


> Many don’t deal with reality, they react in many different ways.
> 
> I don’t push an agenda, I simply find fault in those that do.
> 
> I do, I feel for your health.


Yeah.....

you push your own agenda


----------



## Skamp

Terri said:


> Yeah.....
> 
> you push your own agenda


Tomatoes!


----------



## barnbilder

Skamp said:


> I quote loosely, “When I can treadmill”. Lol. Why in a homestead setting?



Exercise is very important in a homestead setting. I have the usual homestead chores here, plus close to a hundred head of cattle and 75 sheep. Farm work does not cut it for exercise. There are only a few days a year you actually get anything close to a lifting session, the tools that you use (that don't have motors) promote uneven muscle tone. Uneven muscle tone promotes joint stress, joint stress promotes more dependence on motorized equipment, and ultimately a more sedentary lifestyle. Very easy to have a big left trap, a big right bicep, a huge gut and a bad back by just relying on chores for your workout.

But this thread wasn't intended for discussing exercise. It was about diet, and what dieting can look like. The important thing about dieting is tracking calories. It's not about eating from lists of good foods and bad foods, because ultimately there is no such thing as a bad food, and if there was, if you are tracking your calories, it is really easy to examine something you want to avoid for whatever reason. If you aren't tracking, you are just playing around, and have no real clue about your personal nutrition. I track, I track my calories and my weight. That way I know, for sure. Just like last night I knew that I had room for ice cream with m&m's in it.


----------



## barnbilder

While we are talking about exercise, the most overlooked part of an exercise routine, or strenuous physical activity, is warm up and stretching. That is how you hurt yourself. You need this before and after. I do tai chi to warm up and stretch before lifting weights and then do yoga as the cool down and deep stretch. I have gotten to the point I do the same for anything strenuous. Helps immensely.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Skamp said:


> I quote loosely, “When I can treadmill”. Lol. Why in a homestead setting?
> 
> And again loosely, “Hormones”. As if a homestead would make a difference.
> 
> It’s a pity party. Hiding behind excuses, just as the OP has stated.


Nope. I have an autoimmune disease that often effects my equilibrium (I easily become unbalanced) thus the only way to maintain a walking speed of 3 miles per hour (with a 5% incline that eases the pressure on my hip) is on a treadmill with hand rails. 

Why do you think walking on a treadmill is laugh out loud funny? Why do you think treadmills and hormones are mutually exclusive to homesteading? That's kinda odd, can you explain?


----------



## Irish Pixie

barnbilder said:


> Exercise is very important in a homestead setting. I have the usual homestead chores here, plus close to a hundred head of cattle and 75 sheep. Farm work does not cut it for exercise. There are only a few days a year you actually get anything close to a lifting session, the tools that you use (that don't have motors) promote uneven muscle tone. Uneven muscle tone promotes joint stress, joint stress promotes more dependence on motorized equipment, and ultimately a more sedentary lifestyle. Very easy to have a big left trap, a big right bicep, a huge gut and a bad back by just relying on chores for your workout.
> 
> But this thread wasn't intended for discussing exercise. It was about diet, and what dieting can look like. The important thing about dieting is tracking calories. It's not about eating from lists of good foods and bad foods, because ultimately there is no such thing as a bad food, and if there was, if you are tracking your calories, it is really easy to examine something you want to avoid for whatever reason. If you aren't tracking, you are just playing around, and have no real clue about your personal nutrition. I track, I track my calories and my weight. That way I know, for sure. Just like last night I knew that I had room for ice cream with m&m's in it.


And it's wonderful that such a diet/lifestyle works for you. Truly.


----------



## painterswife

barnbilder said:


> Exercise is very important in a homestead setting. I have the usual homestead chores here, plus close to a hundred head of cattle and 75 sheep. Farm work does not cut it for exercise. There are only a few days a year you actually get anything close to a lifting session, the tools that you use (that don't have motors) promote uneven muscle tone. Uneven muscle tone promotes joint stress, joint stress promotes more dependence on motorized equipment, and ultimately a more sedentary lifestyle. Very easy to have a big left trap, a big right bicep, a huge gut and a bad back by just relying on chores for your workout.
> 
> But this thread wasn't intended for discussing exercise. It was about diet, and what dieting can look like. The important thing about dieting is tracking calories. It's not about eating from lists of good foods and bad foods, because ultimately there is no such thing as a bad food, and if there was, if you are tracking your calories, it is really easy to examine something you want to avoid for whatever reason. If you aren't tracking, you are just playing around, and have no real clue about your personal nutrition. I track, I track my calories and my weight. That way I know, for sure. Just like last night I knew that I had room for ice cream with m&m's in it.


It is very much about what foods you eat. Getting all my calories from carbs would kill me even if I was a body builder.


----------



## no really

painterswife said:


> It is very much about what foods you eat. Getting all my calories from carbs would kill me even if I was a body builder.


 Exactly and I stay away from calories that have no nutrients such as sugar. I do workout to build muscle and keep my weight up, so every calorie needs to have some nutrient value. Food is fuel but it has to be good fuel not crap.


----------



## Skamp

painterswife said:


> .........Getting all my calories from carbs would kill me.........


It would kill all of us. See, we’re not so different.


----------



## no really

Men and women are different, one important factor is testosterone. It helps men carry more muscle than fat naturally.


----------



## painterswife

Skamp said:


> It would kill all of us. See, we’re not so different.


It is great that you now admit that calories are not the only thing important when choosing what you eat. There is hope for you. It will be very interesting to see what you learn when you can't count on exercise to control your weight.


----------



## barnbilder

Skamp said:


> It would kill all of us. See, we’re not so different.


Exactly. Same as getting all calories from fat.


----------



## Skamp

barnbilder said:


> Exactly. Same as getting all calories from fat.


Or protein. 

“All” carb would be 100% refined sugar?


----------



## Skamp

painterswife said:


> It is great that you now admit that calories are not the only thing important when choosing what you eat. There is hope for you. It will be very interesting to see what you learn when you can't count on exercise to control your weight.


You assume the wrong facts, and infer even worse.

Eating “all” of any of the macros would kill us. To get an “all” macro, I would think it has to be refined. Eating of any combination of the three refined macros would kill us. 

So what’s missing?


----------



## Elevenpoint

I've never counted calories 
I eat what I want but it is natural for the most part and that's what I think is important
Butter pork jowl eggs meat fish pasta
Cook pan fried pork chops in bacon grease
Big breakfast on days off
On the run I'll put bananas and fruit in the blender
Lard for pie crusts and biscuits
I dont have junk food at home


----------



## no really

elevenpoint said:


> I've never counted calories
> I eat what I want but it is natural for the most part and that's what I think is important
> Butter pork jowl eggs meat fish pasta
> Cook pan fried pork chops in bacon grease
> Big breakfast on days off
> On the run I'll put bananas and fruit in the blender
> Lard for pie crusts and biscuits
> I dont have junk food at home


That's pretty much the way I eat. Don't eat junk food or processed foods. Bacon grease is my go to. My concerns are nutrients and chemicals.


----------



## Irish Pixie

My breakfast- 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, jalapeño cheese, and a large handful of spring greens. Plus bacon and a mimosa. Yum.


----------



## no really

Dang that looks good!


----------



## roadless

I sauteed half an apple, smashed a banana with cinnamon and two eggs, then cooked with apple. Yummy


----------



## barnbilder

Bananas are junk food.


----------



## Irish Pixie

barnbilder said:


> Bananas are junk food.


Bananas are an incredible source of potassium.


----------



## roadless

Irish Pixie said:


> Bananas are an incredible source of potassium.


...and I like them.


----------



## Elevenpoint

barnbilder said:


> Bananas are junk food.


Some think milk is bad too
Don't stop me from drinking two quarts of fresh raw milk and cream everyday
I believe its what works for each person
I've weighed the same for 37 years


----------



## painterswife

elevenpoint said:


> Some think milk is bad too
> Don't stop me from drinking two quarts of fresh raw milk and cream everyday
> I believe its what works for each person
> I've weighed the same for 37 years


We were fed a bunch of hooey. Low fat milk, low fat everything.


----------



## Vjklander

Well, I did it. I broke 300 today. 299.3! BP looking good. I guess I can shoot for 290 by Memorial Day now ....


----------



## Elevenpoint

painterswife said:


> We were fed a bunch of hooey. Low fat milk, low fat everything.


No low fat or light nothing
Full fat sour cream etc etc
I put my milk in quart mason jars
Shake up milk and cream 
Pop in freezer ten minutes before eating....nothing better


----------



## HeavyHauler

Eating only one food, any food will cause multiple issues.

You'll die.


----------



## Vjklander

HeavyHauler said:


> Eating only one food, any food will cause multiple issues.
> 
> You'll die.


It works for most dogs and cats.


----------



## Terri

Vjklander said:


> It works for most dogs and cats.


Not really. Ever see a dog chew up grass?


----------



## Vjklander

Terri said:


> Not really. Ever see a dog chew up grass?


Only when they want to barf ....


----------



## HeavyHauler

Vjklander said:


> It works for most dogs and cats.


I don't feed my dog one type of food. He eats meat, bones, organs and some veggies/fruits.

Dog and cat food isn't healthy for them. It's garbage.

Everything needs a variety of trace minerals, macros, etc to live decently.


----------



## Skamp

HeavyHauler said:


> ............Everything needs a variety of trace minerals, macros, etc to live decently.



And, it’s a shame many here can’t feed themselves that way.


----------



## Elevenpoint

HeavyHauler said:


> I don't feed my dog one type of food. He eats meat, bones, organs and some veggies/fruits.
> 
> Dog and cat food isn't healthy for them. It's garbage.
> 
> Everything needs a variety of trace minerals, macros, etc to live decently.


Mine too
Raw milk for breakfast every morning


----------



## HeavyHauler

elevenpoint said:


> Mine too
> Raw milk for breakfast every morning


I'd like to have some raw milk. Never had it in my life. I don't drink store milk, filthy stuff.

We want a few Highland cattle and maybe some goats/sheep for milk, meat and manure. Eventually anyway.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Fresh eggs and raw Jersey milk are my favorite food staples
Between fresh eggs milk and cream I can make quite a bit to eat


----------



## barnbilder

Milk is kind of pointless to me. I drink small amounts of it, but I can actually drink water that has zero calories, and it frees up some room for all of the yummy milk derivatives, some of which are much better numbers wise than milk itself. It is so full of sugar, more carbs than anything. Now get rid of all the carbs and turn it into a slice-able solid, that is milk worth sacrificing some macros for.


----------



## barnbilder

I like to take the carbs out of my milk and feed it to the chickens.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Vjklander said:


> It works for most dogs and cats.


Dog and cat foods aren't just one ingredient, the point was if a person only ate beef or only ate asparagus they would die because they weren't getting the nutrients that their body needs.


----------



## HeavyHauler

Ordered 4-18 packs of fresh eggs from my buddy's homestead about 8 hours or so south from me.

Never had farm fresh eggs before. All unwashed.

$5 per 18 pack. $6 is the going rate at the grocery stores for crap eggs.

He offered to sell me a few varieties of chicks, but backyard chickens are illegal in my mining town. Though we aim to change that.

So rabbits it is for now.


----------



## Elevenpoint

barnbilder said:


> Milk is kind of pointless to me. I drink small amounts of it, but I can actually drink water that has zero calories, and it frees up some room for all of the yummy milk derivatives, some of which are much better numbers wise than milk itself. It is so full of sugar, more carbs than anything. Now get rid of all the carbs and turn it into a slice-able solid, that is milk worth sacrificing some macros for.


Raw milk to me is a super whole food
I can't think of one food that could be better as far as nutrition
Cannot be without milk


----------



## HeavyHauler

Had a mixed veggie omelette and bacon for breakfast today.


----------



## Adriana Stepheny

barnbilder said:


> MMMM. Fava beans, homeade bread, fresh chevre with cranberries and honey, a couple eggs, home grown pork sausage. A little mustard on the favas and some siracha sauce on the eggs. Only 804 calories. 60 grams of protein. 67 grams of carbs. Ready to do some work now.


“Eat breakfast like a king, lunch like a prince and dinnerlike a pauper.


----------



## no really

Went for a run, part of my breakfast regime, 4 egg omelet with vegetables, bacon and cheese. No milk back in the city where there is only pasteurized milk available.


----------



## HeavyHauler

Bacon, fresh homestead eggs! Veggies and cheese for breakfast today.

Delicious.


----------

